# Plum/Chart DSL's Taking Names



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley
Ghost Writer Free - Authentic Mid-Coast
1-888-618-4868 - TEXT 361-648-3474 E-MAIL: [email protected]*

*Castaway Classic Tournaments - February 15th & 16th*
Get The App *HERE*

*Duck/Fish Cast & Blast*

Capt. Trey Ross is reporting solid Redfish action on plum/chart DSL's rigged light over mud/grass in big winds and off color water. Trout were a no show but as things cleared on Day 2, the Reds went ghosty and the Trout moved in. Capt. Kolten Braun reported "solid Trout" still in the bayous working Corkies while Capt. Jeff Garner said "he found them", Redfish schooled up, in the back lakes to 27" working with guests aboard his Air Ranger.

It's gonna be a whole lot less "ducky" with the end of the 2018/19 Texas Duck Season upon us.

*Seadrift Fly Fishing* - We're still a few weeks out before our Ankona Shadow Cast micro-skiff hits the water powered by Mercury Marine. We're looking forward to some great days on the water sight casting and poling the back marshes (powered by Stiffy Push Poles) for big Trout & Redfish or working the big water for migratory species. It's gonna be epic! *www.seadriftflyfishing.com*

*Night Activities*

There are no better add-ons to any trip than our guided Night Vision Hog Hunts or Flounder Gigging. These trips are a lot of fun for anyone really wanting to play hard.

*Kayak Pack Trips - Overnight Adventures*

We added a whole new dimension to our line-up late last year for the folks looking for unlimited relaxation, fishing, and wilderness immersion. Check out all of our great pack trips and ecotours at *www.texaskayaksafari.com*

We've got lots and lots of great fishing ahead of us. So if you're planning a trip, get started *HERE.*

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com*

*Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics: a


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics: b


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Time to get your freak on!*


----------

